
Ask HN: Freelance technical writing opportunities - djkrudy
I&#x27;m looking for more information&#x2F; opportunities on freelance technical writing. I&#x27;ve recently been made aware of this niche, and was told it would be a good fit for me. I currently work as an engineer in the auto industry, and am interested in learning more about technical writing as a career. Thanks!
======
fightfortheuser
This article was excellent and is still freelancing after 10 years.

[http://jenamiller.com/notes-from-a-hired-pen/10-years-of-
fre...](http://jenamiller.com/notes-from-a-hired-pen/10-years-of-freelancing-
one-house-one-recession-and-the-best-job-in-the-world/)

And there are lots of posts out there. There are actually more posts about
freelance writing, than about freelance programming. Whenever I look for
articles about freelancing it seems that writers have the top spots in the
Google.

In sum, it's a great field. The need for more content is increasing, and if
you are good and make a name for yourself you'll make it.

I suggest that you make a goal to write X words a day. Also, writing a book
will increase your Authority, and help you get more work.

Keep on writing.

